# Bright beam on driver side headlight not working



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys, 2nd generation 2016 Cruze premier has an issue with the high beam on the driver side light not working. Any ideas what could cause this? I changed the bulb in hopes it maybe something to do with that but didn't solve the problem. Hope I don't have to replace the entire headlight, they are expensive. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Fuse?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

The "high beam" is the projector housing just moving a flap on the housing. Sounds like that flap is either stuck or the mechanism got disabled one way or another.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fireworks234 said:


> The "high beam" is the projector housing just moving a flap on the housing. Sounds like that flap is either stuck or the mechanism got disabled one way or another.


Came to say the same thing. Wither the solenoid that moves the flapper is bad, the linkage came undone or there's a wiring problem. Problem is it's all sealed inside the headlight housing. Too bad you're out of the 36-month B2B warranty now as well


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Fuse?


Checked the fuse for that high beam and it's good.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> The "high beam" is the projector housing just moving a flap on the housing. Sounds like that flap is either stuck or the mechanism got disabled one way or another.


Ahhh ok I see. Is there a way to fix this mechanism or you basically have to discard the hight and heat a new headlight?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Came to say the same thing. Wither the solenoid that moves the flapper is bad, the linkage came undone or there's a wiring problem. Problem is it's all sealed inside the headlight housing. Too bad you're out of the 36-month B2B warranty now as well


I will get the wiring checked and see if there is a problem there. If not I will have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys just an update re: high beam on driver side headlight. So I finally found the issue and luckily it was an easy fix. Seems the fuse box in the engine bay is also a body control module and apparently the 3 bolts that holds the tops fuse section down to the base need to be torqued enough to make proper contact to create a ground. Mine were not tightened right enough and so was not making correct contact. Tightened properly and the high beam and other issues got solved just like that. I'm a happy camper. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Good find!

But for clarification, it's not a body control module. Those bolts simply hold the wiring harnesses to fuse block in place. There no grounds in there, it's all power feeds.


----------

